# Few new guy questions.



## zog (Jul 21, 2011)

Name is Drew, I am getting into Aquariums, new here and just wanted to ask a couple questions for now. Hope to started out soon here and get to know all you guys and gals! 

So I am going to be picking up a used(for about 6 months) 36gal Bow front tank with pretty much everything needed(gravel, pump/filter[not sure what kind], some decor, gravel cleaner and a heater) for $90.

1. Is that a good price?
2. What can I put in the tank with a Hammer Cobalt Blue Lobster(max size 5")?

That's it for now.. more questions to come when I can remember them. lol


----------



## CyberBob (Jul 22, 2011)

That's a fair price. You can buy a "30g starter kit" at most chains for about that price new though. You would still need gravel, gravel cleaner and decor, but it'd be new 
I would also check craiglist. I find deals there all the time. I just bought a 30g complete setup for $25 about 2 months ago.

as for tankmates for the lobster (crayfish) ... that can be a lil tricky.
It will leave most fish alone unless they are small. Although, if a fish comes to close, it will instinctively go after it. I have had a few pick on my catfish before (such as plecos). You would mainly want peaceful medium to top dwellers. Don't be surprised to find fin parts in the mornings. Definetly No Cichlids or anything aggressive though. You often have to choose between fish or crabs\crayfish. Or at least expect to loose one of them.

If you are wanting to keep fish with a lobster type ... I would actually recommend trying a Cajun Dwarf Crayfish which have recently started appearing in blue


----------



## zog (Jul 21, 2011)

CyberBob said:


> That's a fair price. You can buy a "30g starter kit" at most chains for about that price new though. You would still need gravel, gravel cleaner and decor, but it'd be new
> I would also check craiglist. I find deals there all the time. I just bought a 30g complete setup for $25 about 2 months ago.
> 
> as for tankmates for the lobster (crayfish) ... that can be a lil tricky.
> ...


Thanks for the reply! 

I actually found the deal on CL, IDK how much actual usage it has seen... Also just found a 46gal bow front with some newish looking equipment for $80.(best deal I have seen will everything needed pretty much to start right up on cycling)

I am thinking of starting up an African Chichlid tank now, they can look pretty damn nice!

I may just drop the whole crayfish idea... just wanted something cool I guess.. lol


----------



## CyberBob (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm a little partial to puffers. It' like having an underwater puppy. They run to the glass when they see you and will even eat from your hand. for a tank that size I would recommend a GSP or 2 F8s. You won't be able to keep much with them though. Most folks have had luck with Bumblebee Gobies as tankmates. They are brackish water though. The GSP will actually want full marine in time, but can live in brackish.

If you are wanting freshwater specifically, a tank full of dwarf puffers are real fun too, but they aren't as puppy-like hehe. If you're interested in puffers, here's a goo site for research:
http://www.thepufferforum.com/PufferPedia/

I do love the cichlid tanks also, very pretty.


----------



## zog (Jul 21, 2011)

How many dwarf puffers can I add to a 46gal tank?

IDK if I am too big on puffers, was wanting color in my tank...

Really considering a cichlid only tank for all that color...


----------



## CyberBob (Jul 22, 2011)

cichlid tanks are great. and the rule for cichlids is more... if they are fighting, add more and it settles down.

as for dwarf puffers, the general rule for them is 5g per fish or 5" of footrprint.
So, you could keep up to 9 in your tank. But, you would prolly want to keep 6-7 and have room for other fish. Please note that there aren't too many tankmates that are 100% safe with puffers. Anything you put with a puffer should be considered swimming food reserves. I've had puffers be buddies with a fish for 2-3 years just to find it dead one day. But, the dwarfs can't eat too many things. I have had luck keeping black neons with mine. They will actualy school with the neons. They also get along with just about any pleco type. I would recommend a bristlenose pleco for a tankmate for sure. They are algae eating machines and only grow to 4" max. The dwarves only get to about 1", somtime 1.5"max btw. They are also considered to be one of the most peaceful puffers. They have a rep for nipping fins though, so make sure anything you put in there is fast enough to swim away. They are often referred to as pitbulls because they will actually form a gang and take down larger prey. But, from my experiences, they are very peaceful. But, only get one male ... any more then one male and you will have fights. the females will bicker, but rarely do any damage. The males should have a brown line on their belly, females have fat white bellies. If you want more then one male, the ratio should stay at about 1 male to 3 females.

If you want a puffer that acts like a puppy, it's best to keep them in very low numbers. They will bond more with you then other puffers. They will actually come up to the glass with their big puppy dog eyes whenever you enter the room. Mine eat from my hand also and a couple actually like me to pet their belly.

But, a slightly larger puffer would be recommended if you plan to have an underwater puppy.

I would suggest 2 Figure 8 puffers if that is your goal. They will eventually need a little salt (low brackish). But, they are only semi-aggressive and that's usually only towards other males of the species. Kept as a pair, they have a friend, but both will bond with you also. You can keep mollies or bumblebee gobies with them. But, the plecos would eventually suffer once you start adding salt. Mollies do eat a lil algae though. I would keep a group of 6 mollies with a 1 male to 2 female ratio. the F8s are best as a male\female pair. But, they are pretty much impossible to sex until they start mating.

here's some info for ya on various puffers. check out the Fahakas ...
They are my favorite freshwater puffer. But, don't bother with tankmates. Plecos are fine, but that's about it. Read the profiles and make sure to note the minimum tank sizes .. those are bottom of the barrel minimum sizes. add 10g to each min if you want the puffer to be comfy or want to keep anything else with them at all.

I'm always here to answer any puffer questions, feel free to ask.

http://www.thepufferforum.com/PufferPedia


----------



## Hansolo (Sep 10, 2010)

Cichlads are my choice fish, besides my plecos. I have 7 different south/central american species, none of which can be found in the chains. All of them under 6" full grown. I used to have Africans in one tank and they are just far to aggressive for my taste. Regardless of origin, size will be ultimate factor in how many you can safely keep in that 46g. I would imagine if decorated correctly with plenty of caves 7-8 Africans no problem. Just be sure there is a cave/hiding spot for each one. Africans come from an environment with little plant life and all rocks. I had rocks stacked 3/4 of the way to the top across the back of my tank. I stacked them in a way that made different size cavities and crevices. I then put a few fake plants on each end mainly for looks. They just destroyed my real ones. I eventually got rid of them when I needed that tank for other stock. Be careful when purchasing your stock as some africans need to be kept with a proper sex ratio. I would get that 46g and setup. Then let it cycle while you research exactly what you want. There is a HUGE world of fish outside the chain stores. Once you decide on a species or a variety. You can figure out how many male/female to get or 3 of this species, 3 of this, ect. Im sorry if I have overwhelmed you or intimidated you, I'm sure you will do fine. Just take the time to research a bit and it will save you headache in the end. Be careful as this can be a very addictive hobby. Best of luck to you


----------

